# Bush hog blade removal question



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm attempting to remove a broken blade on my neighbors bush hog.

Working thru the access hole on top I've removed the nut. Whew!!

My question is,

Does the blade bolt thread thru that block shaped piece of steel or is the one I'm working on just frozen from rust???

There is no hex head on the other end of the bolt under the unit its round.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Bobm, Start the nut, take a heavy rod a good sized hammer, you may even need a sledge and give it a smack. They are like wheel studs. and buy new bolts please.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks G/O I really appreciate the help. :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

G/O your suggestion worked well, thanks again.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

You can solve everything with a big hammer!


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

id losen them with a cheater bar before i hit it with a hammer.
less chance of breaking your bolt.

safety glasses also work well when underneath the cutter because stuff will fall down all in your eyes. 

also make sure the little ridges of the bolt fit into the slots, or you wont get your blades properly tightened.


----------



## Wayne5370 (Apr 10, 2009)

I removed and sharpened the blades, but when fully tightened the blade is still loose. I checked and have the blade bolt in the slot correcctly. Any advice?


----------



## jmcgee (Jul 10, 2009)

Wayne5370 said:


> I removed and sharpened the blades, but when fully tightened the blade is still loose. I checked and have the blade bolt in the slot correcctly. Any advice?


 mine are ready for removal for the first time and they are loose like that its my understanding they are loose for a reason it is in case you hit a big object they will swing away from the object and not break as easy god knows you would not want a blade to come out from under a brush hog ..


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

every mechanic needs a bmfh, big mother f***ing hamer


----------

